# Sticky  New forum for 2nd generation Tiguan (North American 2018MY)



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Hey all, just a heads up that a new forum has been created for the 2nd gen Tiguan since it is a significant departure from the 1st gen.

Going forward, discussions on the 2nd gen Tiguan should happen in the Tiguan (MQB) forum. Current threads in this forum will be migrated over to that forum shortly. The redirect notifications will expire 1 week from now.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Mitman64 (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a 2013 Tiguan. Recently had check engine light. ODBii indicated random misfires. I replaced coil packs and plugs, since mileage is 99K and all parts were original. Cleared codes and all was good for a day or two. Check engine light returned. I went ahead and added Tekron fuel concentrate even though we’ve never run less than premium grade fuel. Now, we’ve driven about 400 miles and we’re on our second tank with Tekron. Today, alarm returned. This time the fault code was FUELSYSA OL_Fault. 

I’m not sure what to check or do next. 

Can anyone make recommendations?


----------



## babe2 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mitman64 said:


> I have a 2013 Tiguan. Recently had check engine light. ODBii indicated random misfires. I replaced coil packs and plugs, since mileage is 99K and all parts were original. Cleared codes and all was good for a day or two. Check engine light returned. I went ahead and added Tekron fuel concentrate even though we’ve never run less than premium grade fuel. Now, we’ve driven about 400 miles and we’re on our second tank with Tekron. Today, alarm returned. This time the fault code was FUELSYSA OL_Fault.
> 
> I’m not sure what to check or do next.
> 
> Can anyone make recommendations?




I think both O2 sensors are at fault. Should monitor the temp. gauge after the engine warms up.


----------

